
Elon Musk's New Idea: Nuke Mars - tonteldoos
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/09/11/us/elon-musk-mars-nuclear-bomb-colbert-feat/
======
psgbg
Ok I can't math the thing, but at least it has some sense. In the poles
there's a lot of carbon dioxide ice (a lot). If you can warm it it will
sublime and will thick the atmosphere and with that it will capture more heat
(and hopefully it will be enough to have a little of liquid water).

But yeah it's a little crazy, unethical and irresponsible. But cheap. We've
done worse things in this planet before.

